# classical you want to see re-issue



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Dose it p*** you off when your looking for something and it's out of print an unavailable anywhere
Look at claude Vivier's lonely child this is awesome one major problem this is unavailable even in quebec since he is a quebecer of french canadian, what i mean is he from quebec and he's hard to get 
in canada even in his province, you wont find his records either use in records store nope monsieur.

Vivier fans kept there record ,rarely sold em, this is why 90% of his repertoire is hard to get even here
in the poutine province(toss a joke in here pls).I have better chances finding used Vivier records in Berlin Germany than canada , how ironic is this?

Than naxos should re-issue something whit mayuzumi nirvana symphony, Klaus heymans please make my wish come true...

There are ton of exemple but it would be tedieous

:tiphat:


----------

